# Buying Clothes at Walmart



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you and would you admit if you did?


----------



## outcastlonerfreak (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I have boughten clothes from Wal-Mart before. I am not in to name brand and never buy them. I could not afford them anyways.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The jeans I am wearing right now as I type this are from Wal-mart and the socks that I am wearing. I dont buy my clothes EXCLUSIVELY at Walmart though --- I shop all over the place. I generally do not like the style of a lot of the clothes at walmart but for tshirts, sweats, bras etc--why not?? :stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wear my work uniforms six days a week so my personal wardrobe isn't very extensive but yes, I buy most all of my clothes from wally world. I have at least three pairs of Faded Glory jeans (Wal-mart store brand) that look, fit, and feel just as good as a pair of Levis that cost twice as much. I usually buy shirts, socks and underwear there too. I go elsewhere for my work boots though. Since I'm on my feet for nine hours a day I need higher quality and more comfortable boots than what Wal-mart has to offer.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No because I hate Walmart. All my clothes are from Target or concerts :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes. There's actually a some decent clothes there. I like paying only $10-15 for pants.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't shop at Wal-Mart.

I also don't care about labels. In fact, I make a point to NEVER buy close that advertise the brand. If a company wants me to advertise for them, they need to pay _me_ and not the other way around.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've purchased tank tops, socks, and the $5 fitted t-shirts from Walmart, but I hate going there. I typically get all of my cheap crap from SEARS.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have bought a few shirts from Walmart. I don't really care what people think.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure, when I do buy clothes, I get stuff from there, just like I buy my toilet paper, paper towels and other things from there too :stu


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

If I like something and it's cheap I'll get it, I don't care if it's from walmart, target, kmart. Clothes are clothes. I think it's more so the kids that get hung up on having to have the name brand crap like hollister and ambercrombie which really aren't worth it just to have the name. You can get good jeans and stuff at cheaper stores. $80 for a pair of jeans at hollister or $20 at target. I'd go for the target ones any day.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am 6'4" so buying clothers off the rack is hard. Usually I buy a lot of things from big and tall mail order esp my office attire. I have bought tshirts from Wallie world, but rather buy them from Shopko. They have better clothes and larger sizes. They also have better tennis shoes at Shopko and they have the size for my big 13" feet. Shopko also has better socks they last longer then wallieworld ones.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

of course id wear clothes from wal mart! and i probably do, i just dont realize it.

i do not shop for clothing. i dont have the patience, initiative, interest, or financial means to shop for clothing. i rely solely on the charity of others.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I buy brand name clothes at discount prices at another store.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Buying Clothes at Walmart*



odun said:


> i do not shop for clothing. i dont have the patience, initiative, interest, or* financial means* to shop for clothing. i rely solely on the charity of others.


What does that mean? You just walk around naked, Odun, or what??? :eek

There are some better quality thrift stores where I have bought used clothing that is in like new condition for a fraction of its retail sale. Certain clothing I WOULD NEVER buy used but you can actually find a lot of great deals if you look around.

Of course, that would go against your not having the patience. To each his own I guess.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Buying Clothes at Walmart*



Penny said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > i do not shop for clothing. i dont have the patience, initiative, interest, or* financial means* to shop for clothing. i rely solely on the charity of others.
> ...


it means i wear my clothes for a very long time. till they completely wear out. as i stated, i rely on the charity of others. i tend to get clothes for birthday and christmas presents.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

IF I buy clothes, its usually at thrift shops.

I did buy a bunch of Dickies at Wal-Mart once.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I buy certain clothes from wal-mart:

Boxer briefs, socks, my new wallet, and clothes i'll be working in or working out in.

I don't care about name brand stuff . However, I love Levis jeans and the way they fit me. Also, shirts from clothes stores seem to be higher quality and last longer.

I did get my sweet leather jacket at Target for 40 bucks. List price: $145. Sale + off season = schweet.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I was looking for stuff at Wal-Mart the other day but couldn't find anything I liked. The jeans they have are kind of fashiony, with the ribs and washed looks and all. I just wanted to replace a normal pair of jeans. I think I may get a pair at K-Mart. 

But, yes, I have bought clothes from Wal-Mart. No shame.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Of course I do, I get the employee discount  Actually nearly ALL of my clothes come from there.. or ebay. My favorite clothes are from WM. And I'm also the Fashion chick, so I get to check out everything as it hits the racks.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, and I don't care who knows.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure I've gotten clothes from there at some point, and I don't care.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I think I bought a few things there a long time ago. I don't go to Wal-mart that much because there's not one close by. I usually buy my clothes at Kohl's or similar places. They have a lot of good sales.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've bought some stuff there...a few shirts, pajamas and I always get under clothes--underwear and socks there. Not bras though...I think I may have one bra from Walmart, most of them dont fit me right.
Their pants never looked good on me. 
I prefer stores like Hot Topic so that's usually where I shop.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes. I'm the type who likes to brag about the good bargains I found, LOL.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, because of other reason(s).

I am a K-mart Man!  They helped me through tough times. :yes


----------

